# Going in Alone in the AM



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm very familiar with the swamp that I'm hunting, but have never hunted alone.  I'd prefer not to go alone, but this will be my last opportunity to hunt this year. This if my first season and I am yet to have killed any birds, so I'm going in to try and get my first bird! Any tips from you seasoned solo guys?


----------



## chadf (Jan 22, 2013)

Get on the "X" !

Shoot straight. 

Inform someone of where your going.

Have fun & make smart decisions !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2013)

I`d much rather hunt alone, and usually do. Just be mindful.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

I like your style Nic, but I have a great group of guys we hunt with.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Another down side is that I am just about the world's worst at calling.  In fact, the only duck call I own is a wood duck call.  Guess worst case scenario I can at least shoot the wood duck flight.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 22, 2013)

Number one thing, if all you got is that one call, and you're not that good at calling, don't call at all. Bad calling will mess a hunt up more than it will help out. Key will be to go out and get a jerk string for your decoys. I rarely call, but my jerk string has worked wonders. 

Also, have someone you can text or call when you park the truck, and then another call or text when you get set-up. Then another when you are packing up, then one last one when you are back in the truck. I know it might seem like a lot, but your loved ones will greatly appreciate this mode of communication. And trust me, the worst feeling in the world will be something bad happening to you and realizing you might be there for hours before anyone realizes.


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 22, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Number one thing, if all you got is that one call, and you're not that good at calling, don't call at all. Bad calling will mess a hunt up more than it will help out. Key will be to go out and get a jerk string for your decoys. I rarely call, but my jerk string has worked wonders.
> 
> Also, have someone you can text or call when you park the truck, and then another call or text when you get set-up. Then another when you are packing up, then one last one when you are back in the truck. I know it might seem like a lot, but your loved ones will greatly appreciate this mode of communication. And trust me, the worst feeling in the world will be something bad happening to you and realizing you might be there for hours before anyone realizes.



Good advise. Weird things happen in the swamp.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 22, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Number one thing, if all you got is that one call, and you're not that good at calling, don't call at all. Bad calling will mess a hunt up more than it will help out. Key will be to go out and get a jerk string for your decoys. I rarely call, but my jerk string has worked wonders.
> 
> Also, have someone you can text or call when you park the truck, and then another call or text when you get set-up. Then another when you are packing up, then one last one when you are back in the truck. I know it might seem like a lot, but your loved ones will greatly appreciate this mode of communication. And trust me, the worst feeling in the world will be something bad happening to you and realizing you might be there for hours before anyone realizes.



^
this.

And, I've hunted solo more often than not.  One thing I do is pack extra, dry clothing.  But rule #1 that most folks don't know is to stay away from cotton.  It will kill you if you get wet; you're better off naked, literally.  Wear fleece, wool and synthetic under layers.  If you "fall in" alone, you will survive wearing synthetics as they still retain heat when wet; cotton does the opposite.  

Other than that, good luck and step carefully;  Get that first bird and then some brotha!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2013)

Alwaya carry you the means to make a fire, and know how to build a fire. Not everybody knows how to twirl a stick against another one to get a fire goin`.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good advice Nic, thankfully I do know how to build a fire, good ol' cub scout training that I'm more thankful now than ever before. On another note anyone ever used  2 3/4 remington sportsman loads for ducks? All they had were those and in 6 shot, I think I'll be fine on the woodies, but I'm weary to take a shot on a big duck shooting the 6 shot. Ammo was cleaned out and it's all they had (my 870 doesn't shoot 3.5's-they had plenty of those).


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Alwaya carry you the means to make a fire, and know how to build a fire. Not everybody knows how to twirl a stick against another one to get a fire goin`.



bow drill or hand drill?   I still haven't been able to get a coal just using my hands.  I use sycamore; you know of any better native wood to use?  and no I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 22, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Good advice Nic, thankfully I do know how to build a fire, good ol' cub scout training that I'm more thankful now than ever before. On another note anyone ever used  2 3/4 remington sportsman loads for ducks? All they had were those and in 6 shot, I think I'll be fine on the woodies, but I'm weary to take a shot on a big duck shooting the 6 shot. Ammo was cleaned out and it's all they had (my 870 doesn't shoot 3.5's-they had plenty of those).



wasn't too long ago that's all there was! Heck, I bet my dad who grew up quail hunting doesn't know what a 3" mag is.  as for #6s;  just take the smart shots.  That's definitely snipe shot, but it will kill a bear if you get him close enough!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 22, 2013)

I hunt by myself all the time.  Just be careful and let someone know where you are going.  Most likely you want be alone though, I'm sure 'ol Windego will be somewhere close by.  Good Luck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2013)

DamonRossFoster said:


> bow drill or hand drill?   I still haven't been able to get a coal just using my hands.  I use sycamore; you know of any better native wood to use?  and no I'm not being sarcastic.





Both. Try yucca on yucca.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 22, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I'm very familiar with the swamp that I'm hunting, but have never hunted alone.  I'd prefer not to go alone, but this will be my last opportunity to hunt this year. This if my first season and I am yet to have killed any birds, so I'm going in to try and get my first bird! Any tips from you seasoned solo guys?



Let'em land. No one will ever know how you killed all those ducks.


----------



## across the river (Jan 22, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Another down side is that I am just about the world's worst at calling.  In fact, the only duck call I own is a wood duck call.  Guess worst case scenario I can at least shoot the wood duck flight.



You are hunting Georgia, you don't need a call.   Most of the guys hunting Georgia that have a call don't really need it.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 22, 2013)

across the river said:


> You are hunting Georgia, you don't need a call.   Most of the guys hunting Georgia that have a call don't really need it.



I don't know about that. I've called mallards in in georgia and they worked just like they do anywhere else.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 22, 2013)

invite a friend and i called in ducks this morning i killed two woodies and two mallards all duck cupped up and were commited to deks until boom boom boom happen. i dont think id hunt a swamp by myself to much to go wrong.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 22, 2013)

Let someont knw where you will be, call and checkin and go hunt and have a good time. Hope you wack'em


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 22, 2013)

strap on your big boy waders and just hunt.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 22, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> strap on your big boy waders and just hunt.



My big boy waders have a leak. Can I borrow yours?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 22, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> My big boy waders have a leak. Can I borrow yours?



 yeah, I'd definitely swap mine with multiple leaks on both legs.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 22, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> My big boy waders have a leak. Can I borrow yours?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 22, 2013)

mikeys250 said:


> Good advise. Weird things happen in the swamp.



X2.  Be careful when wadind deep areas...anything where the water is above the belly button.  My first hunt of the 2nd split, I was in some deep stuff trying to get across a channel, stepped in a stump hole, and went for a swim.  Waders were tighwaterust a little water made it inside, and my whole right arm, shoulder, and glove got soaked.  Temps were in the 20's, and my wet jacket sleeve kept freezing.  I had to keep racking the shotgun to make sure it wasn't going to freeze up because it took a dip on the action end.  Be careful, be quiet, and let the decoys work.  Last time me and my friend Adam seriously worked some birds (I'm talking like 15 passes), we had a small spread out, and barely made a peep.  Every pass or so we'd hit them with a short, single quack.  The wiseguys that set up 70 yards ultimately blew the hunt with their incessant, ridiculous calling.  At least they had the curtosey not to skybust our working birds.  All that said, let the decoys do the work.  Put 'em on a string if you can and get some movement.  If your spot has been regularly hunted this season, you might wanna forget that woodie call as well.  I noticed this season that the woodie calls can be helpful in the early season, but my swamp gets shot out quick, and the woodies hear woodie calls every time someone hunts there.  If people have been hunting there a lot, just let silence be your tactic.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope you make it out alive.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope your not hunting Wooley Swamp!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 23, 2013)

I made it out ALIVE! I saw a lot of ducks, but they were skyhigh.  Saw a fair number of woodies and mallards. Guys up the river were skybusting and by time the birds got to me they were high, really high.  Any time spent in the woods/swamp is never wasted!  I had a great first season  and learned tons despite not dropping a bird.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I made it out ALIVE! I saw a lot of ducks, but they were skyhigh.  Saw a fair number of woodies and mallards. Guys up the river were skybusting and by time the birds got to me they were high, really high.  Any time spent in the woods/swamp is never wasted!  I had a great first season  and learned tons despite not dropping a bird.



Good for you...and your right...it beats being in the office.  My advice...get a CD and practice your calling this offseason, do a guided hunt or two in a good flyway area (MISS, ARK, ETC.), then do self guided from there on.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 23, 2013)

I hunt with a good group of very experienced hunters, as in traveled the world hunting waterfowl longer than I've been alive experienced, my brother-in-law and I are the only newbs I know, my buddies just couldn't hunt this morning.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 23, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I hunt with a good group of very experienced hunters, as in traveled the world hunting waterfowl longer than I've been alive experienced, my brother-in-law and I are the only newbs I know, my buddies just couldn't hunt this morning.



and they aint put you on a bird all season?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 23, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> X2.  Be careful when wadind deep areas...anything where the water is above the belly button.  My first hunt of the 2nd split, I was in some deep stuff trying to get across a channel, stepped in a stump hole, and went for a swim.  Waders were tighwaterust a little water made it inside, and my whole right arm, shoulder, and glove got soaked.  Temps were in the 20's, and my wet jacket sleeve kept freezing.  I had to keep racking the shotgun to make sure it wasn't going to freeze up because it took a dip on the action end.  Be careful, be quiet, and let the decoys work.  Last time me and my friend Adam seriously worked some birds (I'm talking like 15 passes), we had a small spread out, and barely made a peep.  Every pass or so we'd hit them with a short, single quack.  The wiseguys that set up 70 yards ultimately blew the hunt with their incessant, ridiculous calling.  At least they had the curtosey not to skybust our working birds.  All that said, let the decoys do the work.  Put 'em on a string if you can and get some movement.  If your spot has been regularly hunted this season, you might wanna forget that woodie call as well.  I noticed this season that the woodie calls can be helpful in the early season, but my swamp gets shot out quick, and the woodies hear woodie calls every time someone hunts there.  If people have been hunting there a lot, just let silence be your tactic.



What he said


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 23, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> and they aint put you on a bird all season?



Oh I've seen more birds than I can count.  Them dang woodies are like rockets in the timber we hunt! My buddies have spent about the entire season out west so I've been very very very limited in times I was able to hunt and didn't even hunt at all until after the split. And due to the fact that the swamp we hunt used to have absolutely no pressure and now there are at least 3 other groups on the river nearby every time we've been out this year.  Been a rough year on the local hole. My funds and work schedule don't allow much travel or time off, so the elusive wood duck is what I'll be after!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 23, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> and they aint put you on a bird all season?



That was my thought...i think at that point id have to branch out on my own.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Silence and a jerk rig may make all the difference in your hole.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, brother, if it makes you feel any better: My year hasn't been exactly the greatest.  I've only been able to get out every other weekend all season and on top of that there's been low/ no water conditions in all of my spots for most of the season.  Managed to drop three woodies, and three red heads+ one Merganser, which I don't even shoot at normally (it was a reflex!).  and I only missed one shot all year. That's a total of 8 shots fired.  I'm doing really well on ammo expenses!  Just praying for a good closer...


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 24, 2013)

I reckon that's why they call it hunting not killing! Good luck on your closer.  I'm helping out with the West Georgia youth squirrel hunt this weekend so I won't be on the water.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Alwaya carry you the means to make a fire, and know how to build a fire. Not everybody knows how to twirl a stick against another one to get a fire goin`.



This is something thats very important. I was taught the same thing. Basic survival skills are necessary for anyone who calls themselves a hunter. Being raised by an Army Colonel, survival and safety were the two most important things everytime we went to the woods. Now that im older, and have plenty of experience miles away from civilization, I find myself taking advantage of the little things like a means to build a fire by not even thinking of bringing a lighter or matches. My boy is 4 months old, but it wont be long before hes going with me. Therefore, I need to sipher through the ways I was taught.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> This is something thats very important. I was taught the same thing. Basic survival skills are necessary for anyone who calls themselves a hunter. Being raised by an Army Colonel, survival and safety were the two most important things everytime we went to the woods. Now that im older, and have plenty of experience miles away from civilization, I find myself taking advantage of the little things like a means to build a fire by not even thinking of bringing a lighter or matches. My boy is 4 months old, but it wont be long before hes going with me. Therefore, I need to sipher through the ways I was taught.





Pass on the old ways. I commend you for that.


----------



## gwt11 (Jan 26, 2013)

good luck bro!


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 26, 2013)

Had never thought too much about being by myself until year 2011 when 2 things happened to me and had I been by myself I would not be here typing now.  First was heart attack from blood clot on July 30, 2011 and then 4 wheel throttle being stuck open on Oct 4, 2011 crashing me into a tree and had to be life lifted out of the woods.  Sometimes you cannot avoid going alone but I like having a partner in the woods that will look for you if you are a little bit late.


----------

